# Snow--Snow & More Snow



## Bon (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know exactly where all of you are from, but there has to be more than just me who are up to there hips in snow. I am in Pennsylvania, it started snowing early yesterday morning. Had to leave work by 1:30 in the afternoon..Last measurement last night it was at 13 inches but with all the wind today we have 2 ft and higher drifts. My husband and I went out every 2 hours trying to keep a spot open in the yard for our little dogs to get out. Might as well been trying to drain Lake Erie with a tablespoon  Wasn't able to get into work this morning so caught up on my water changes  . Finally got the driveway plowed so now just going to sit back relax and watch the football games. Hope all of you who got caught up in the storm are doing well and oh by the way anyone have extra Ben Gay :? 

Bonnie


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, i feel for ya, but not to gloat, but lately its been hot here in cali, sometimes we need to turn on the a/c, its not cold anymore like it was around christmas, this country is having freak weather isnt it?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Enjoy the football games Bonnie, I hope you are an Eagles fan, because I have a sneaking suspicion it won't be a PA vs PA superbowl game this year...............GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Enjoy the football games Bonnie, I hope you are an Eagles fan, because I have a sneaking suspicion it won't be a PA vs PA superbowl game this year...............GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Officially, we got 9.3 inches of snow here in Southeast Michigan. It was real fun trying to drive in the snow yesterday. Fun fun!!







… can I have summer now?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, want to switch out weather, it would be nice to have snow here, like EVER! lol i have to drive 40 miles to see it and its already half melted (mountains look nicely capped)


----------



## Bon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not originally from Pennsylvania so (GO PATRIOTS!!!! :mrgreen: )

Bonnie


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

:fun:


----------

